
Firefox 3 Beta 4 is 5x faster than IE7, 3x faster than FF2 - pius
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Burnette/?p=548
======
pius
I'm as impressed by this update as I was by the recent Safari release. FF3 is
looking really good.

------
hollerith
But how many ways does have of hanging or crashing?

